# test-e 10week cycle



## user19 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys been doing some research on my first cycle(10week test-e 500mg/week is my plan)  and was just wondering :

I came across this post by one of the members here

One week after last Test E shot, 1000iu HCG ed for 5 days
clomid, 50mg ed for 3 weeks, two weeks after last test shot
*Aromasin 12.5mg ed or eod for 6 to 8 weeks after last test injection. 
*You can run dex up till then, but I highly recommend switching to aromasin for the 6-8 week PCT portion as it will not cause an estrogen rebound.

***Do you start with aromasin from day one of your cycle and run it through out?

Also the guy im buying from im not sure if he has some of this.. i will be getting test-e, nolva, and clomid.

So if i cant get aromasin or anything else will i be fine taking nothing along my test-e for the 10weeks?..or will gyno and other estrogen sides be a problem for sure?

Thanks guys
 ttyl


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 18, 2010)

user19 said:


> So if i cant get aromasin or anything else will i be fine taking nothing along my test-e for the 10weeks?..or will gyno and other estrogen sides be a problem for sure?
> 
> Thanks guys
> ttyl


 

Use Proviron, proscar (finasteride), i hear of people taking clomid during the cycle, and people have also taking 250iu HGC e4d,


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

I highly suggest running an AI during all cycles with aromatizing compounds. It doesn't make sense to wait until you have a problem to start treating it. Neither are elevated estrogen levels(which they will be) good for you. Of course you don't want to over suppress either. That too is counter productive. 

You can easily obtain aromasin via the net and have ot at your door by the end of the week through a research chemical site.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Run an AI, proviron and HCG along side it.  Clomid is for PCT....NOT for during your cycle.

I wouldn't wait 1 week to start PCT off of test E, I'd wait closer to 3 weeks to begin.  And with clomid, I like to take 200mg for the first 2 days, and later 100/75/75/50.  Tapering off helps avoid an estro rebound (same with nolva, taper off should you use it).  As Dragon said, you should be able to find these compounds through a research chem site very easily.  Good luck, be sure your diet is in check and intake enough cals and protein!

/V


----------



## user19 (Mar 18, 2010)

Alright thanks for your input guys.. Proviron i can get from my source in RL. 

-Proviron, is it best to dose it EOD starting at day 1 of your cycle or start taking it half way through your cycle? and should i continue to run it through pct, or stop using it on my last injection?


-Ill start PCT (nolva and clomid) 2weeks after last injection. 


Also from what i read from guys logs it seems HCG is an injectable? I found something online but they were tabs. 

Thanks for the assistance guys, ttyl.


----------



## user19 (Mar 18, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Run an AI, proviron and HCG along side it.


 

You also have to run  anAI such as aromasin or something WITH proviron? 

HCG would you does 250ui eod ?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Start proviron on day one of your cycle.  I run it until I begin PCT.  

Yes, HCG is an injectable.  Most of us take it sub-q (like insulin), but you can take it via IM...but I can't see the reasoning behind doing it that way.  I don't suggest mixing the HCG with the test in the same pin (HCG is water based), get insulin pins and inject sub-q (youtube has some clips).

Keep your HCG in the fridge...reconstituted or not.  Most guys don't know it should be stored in the fridge when unmixed.  Just read the front of a Pregnyl box....besides, my pharmacist hands me my HCG chilled in a bag with two disposable ice packs.  Good luck!

/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2010)

user19 said:


> You also have to run  anAI such as aromasin or something WITH proviron?
> 
> HCG would you does 250ui eod ?



Your cycle is not that heavy.  Either way, I would use an AI.  Proviron has some great properties to it and can benefit you in more ways than one.  My favorite...."mornin' wood".  And no, I would not run the HCG EOD, no need.  2 pins a week is fine....best to run 800-1000iu ew.


/V


----------



## user19 (Mar 18, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Your cycle is not that heavy. Either way, I would use an AI. Proviron has some great properties to it and can benefit you in more ways than one. My favorite...."mornin' wood". And no, I would not run the HCG EOD, no need. 2 pins a week is fine....best to run 800-1000iu ew.
> 
> 
> /V


 

**Ok.. Start proviron day 1 of cycle and take it every day or EOD? My pills are 25mg. 3$ a pill from my guy .. that on the expensive side?

One research chem ive used before for nolva before my source in RL does not carry aromasin. but it does have

proscar (finasteride).. what are your opinions on this one for an AI?

I found another site that does have aromasin .. what would be some ways to tell if its legit though?


----------



## user19 (Mar 18, 2010)

-Im going to get talking to my buddy this weekend and see if i can get access to HCG. If i cant get it and chose not to use it on my cycle how bad will atrophy be?

-Never had a problem on previous PH/DS cycles will atrophy mind you this is probably way different and have no idea what to expect for it.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy shit that's expensive!!  Your 2 pills cost the same as my 20!!  That's insane bro...look elsewhere for it.

Fin will block DHT which is the 'causative agent' that kicks your genes into gear, however it won't block 100% of the DHT. The more fin you use, you will begin to notice a sluggish libido as dehydrotestosterone is the "main drive" behind your sex drive. Blocking it with fin, will result in a decrease of your sex drive.

Now on a cycle, of course the more fin you use, the less results you will obtain on a cycle, as you see the two are couterproductive to one another.


/V


----------



## user19 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok ill see if i can find proviron elsewhere for cheaper.. if not go with out it and just use aromasin on cycle?

Basically looking at:
1-10weeks test E (500mg, 250 on monday 250 on thurs)

weeks 1-10 Aromison (10mg everyday)

PCT: Starting 2weeks after last injection

Clomid: 100/100/100/50
Nolva: 40/40/20/20 (should i use nolva as well? or go with one or the other?)

& continue aromasin at 10mg ED till the end of pct? so basically 10mg aromison ED week 1 - 16 ? 
Look like im on the right track any suggestions?

*like i said ill see if i can find it cheaper, if not leave proviron out of it?
*and i will add in HCG for weeks 1-10 if i can get ahold of it if not i wil go with out


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Proviron is not a must, but I highly recommend it.  I think your clomid dose is a bit high, but I all ready gave you my opinion on that.  It's best to use both nolva and clomid together, IMHO.  But since you are running a test only cycle, I would run clomid alone and just keep the nolva on hand in case of gyno rebound.  

FYI, clomid may make you feel a bit...feminine, but it's only for a few weeks.

Aromison.  I never found the need for it....but, if I was to use it I would try it at about 10mg every week or so.

HCG.  If you can't get it in time, you have two options.  Start it as soon as you get it...or...use it during PCT (but, your testis would have shrank by then).  If you want to avoid testicular atrophy, use it DURING your cycle, not post.  Post will just help them come back to normal at a quicker rate when your cycle is complete.

/V


----------



## user19 (Mar 18, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Proviron is not a must, but I highly recommend it. I think your clomid dose is a bit high, but I all ready gave you my opinion on that. It's best to use both nolva and clomid together, IMHO. But since you are running a test only cycle, I would run clomid alone and just keep the nolva on hand in case of gyno rebound.
> 
> FYI, clomid may make you feel a bit...feminine, but it's only for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


 
*10mg a week for aromasin? the one sticky for first cycle /PCT suggested 10mg/day so taking 10mg a week would be like .1 a day?

*as for the aromasin, since my cycle isnt that heavy are you saying to just use proviron and HCG? or doont i need to include it if im using proviron??if so what would you use?

*How much proviron do you take??
if i were to buy from my source(dont rlly have that many others to go to) 1 25mg pill = 3$ so at 1 25mgpill / day 21$ a week,,=210$ for 10weeks.. exxpensive i think its actually 300$ for a bottle so i might as well get a full bottle from him lol.

*as for the HCG if i cant get it in RL i might not be using it at all. how much atrophy can be expected if i do not inclue the HCG 

Thanks for all your assistance and input V, it is greatly appreciated


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2010)

My bad, I meant 10mg a day or so, not week.  

Aromisin should be used with great care, I personally like adex and it has worked for me very well in the past.  Recovery is super fast.  

Check out this link about Aromisin, I don't agree with everything that the author has stated, but it's a decent outline.  Like I said, I never used the stuff...never wanted to fix what wasn't broke so I can't give you detailed and specific answers about aromisin.  I can tell you that it does work well for those who retain a lot of water.

Proviron and HCG will work fine alone, when you begin stacking heavier compounds, you may want to look into aromasin or adex.  For a first cycle that isn't heavy, I'd stick with proviron and HCG....keep nolva on hand in case of gyno.

My proviron dose falls between 50-75mg a day...but I pay about $3-4 for a bottle of 20.  Keep in mind, I run much harder compounds and higher doses than you.

HCG.  This is up to you.  Some of us don't like it when our balls shrink...and when I say shrink, I mean to the size of raisins.  Not so impressive looking in the bedroom.  If you use HCG during your cycle, your balls wont shrink.  If you use it during PCT, it will help bring them back to normal at a faster rate.  If you don't use it at all, you will have small balls for a while....but they will eventually go back to normal size.  How well and what you include in your PCT will tell how fast you fully recover.  Good luck!

/V


----------



## user19 (Mar 18, 2010)

Alright, whats the link to the aromison write up? ill give it a read.

Im new to this so i dont know how ill respond to it, the main reason for me to consider the AI such as aromison was to help prevent my chances of getting gyno.        
 But it seems like proviron can help if i run it week 1-10 then take a few weeks off and start my pct, and it would save me ordering an Ai from a sketchy research chem site.

When you say keep nolva on hand just in case of gyno, do you meen like if i get gyno symptoms .. start my nolva as the planned 40/40/20/20 ? or take it in small doses? such as 10mg till the symptoms subside?

I might just include the nolva in my pct
use ur clomid protocol suggestion run with nolva alongside at 40/40/20/20 .

Thanks alot V its been appreciated man.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2010)

No prob.  Here is that link I forgot to include...

Aromasin (Exemestane) Profile

And like I said, I don't agree with everything the author wrote.

Nolva.  When I said to keep it on hand, I meant that in case gyno did break out and you got sore nipples for example, that's when I would use the nolva @ 10mg ed until the end of your cycle.

/V


----------



## user19 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok cool, ty for link ill give it a read, and thanks again!


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

Where in the hell do u guys get your AI and PCT practises from? on what theory? what compound? Geesh


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Where in the hell do u guys get your AI and PCT practises from? on what theory? what compound? Geesh



what in particular do you not agree with? AI's? What are your theories? I am just curious to your opinion. 

I personally feel nolvadex should be left out of PCT. 

Aromasin, I think your missing out  victor. It does not cause a rebound in estrogen like dex and especially letro, and it is also much more difficult to over suppress with than letro.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Aromasin, I think your missing out  victor. It does not cause a rebound in estrogen like dex and especially letro, and it is also much more difficult to over suppress with than letro.



So I'm told and I do believe you.  I'm not one to retain a lot of water and I never faced any gyno in the past, so I know I'm not gyno prone.  I did however experience a gyno rebound when I used nolva during PCT and did not taper my dose.  

I now try to avoid nolva like the plague...it's strong stuff, clomid works wonders for me.  It's quick, and unlike many other guys, it doesn't make me feel like a woman.  

I will give letro a shot though as I am curious if my recoveries will be any quicker.  I only plan to run a few more cycles before I go all natty, perhaps my next run around.

/V


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

adex is what I use and very fast recovery and ur saying dont use nolvadex (personally)OK Whatever, _Aromison. I never found the need for it....but, if I was to use it I would try it at about 10mg every week or so._ EXACTLEY, never understood why u and heavyiron are such big fans of this compound. I KNOW WHAT IT DOES iV USED IT SEVERAL TIMES, but never found the need.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

letro will not make ur recovery faster


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

weldingman said:


> letro will not make ur recovery faster



Anything that reduces estrogen will help your recovery. Estrogen is the major player in the negative feed back loop of testosterone production. Estradiol has a much larger, inhibitory effect than testosterone, being 200-fold more effective in suppressing LH secretion.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Another thing, AI's are not just for gyno and bloat. ELevated estrogen levels can lead to a host of other problems, including elevated BP, increase risk of prostate cancer, emotional mood swings, etc. Look it up. All of which can overtime take a major toll on major organs such as the heart, liver, and kidneys.


----------



## weldingman (Mar 18, 2010)

ok doc sounds great as long as I keep breaking records Im cool. as far as AI and PCT, not right now, because its very late here on the east coast, I will show u my studies and u can critiuq them along with heavyiron and victor. I will prove u wrong about a few statements u made, Goodnight Gentelmen.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking forward to it


----------



## user19 (Mar 19, 2010)

I read that article V posted up a few posts ago on Aromasin i also found this article by the same author.(anthony roberts)

(cant post the post the link not enough posts  ) 

^what do you guys think of a nolva/ aromasin combo for PCT as shown in that article?..instead of using a nolva/clomid combo. 

PCT suggested in article: (also had hcg and vit c in there)

Nolva 20/20/20/20/20/20 
Aromasin 20/20/20/20/0/0

Ill be back later this weekend, take care guys


----------



## user19 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Cycle Update*

Supp list:
Aromasin (ordered online)
Test-e
Dbol(decided to add it in)
Provinol
Nolva 
Clomid

Cycle setup 
week 1-4 dbol @ 25mg ed
week 1-10 test-e @ 500mg / week

week 1-10 provinol @ 25mg ed
*adding if estrogen problems occur sensitive nipples, bloat
week *x* - 10 Aromasin @ 10mg ed

discontuning everything after week 10...15 days after last injection
PCT:
Clomid 100/75/50/50
Nolva 20/20/10/10/10

*Look good? If any more suggestions on cycle / pct let me know.

*IF gyno symptoms occur on cycle, should i keep running the aromasin past week 10 until PCT? or 2week off from everything and start that pct?
*as for HCG during cycle, i cant find any so decided to go w/o it. 

Thanks guys, looking forward to this bulk.


----------

